# Constipation after Sex



## Khianti

Ok, so I debated with myself about posting this... but here it is. I frequently get constipated after sex. Well at least that's what my investigation has led me to. I spent years wondering why my tummy hurt so much after sex. And, I'm not talking wild sex ladies, just some simple good lovin'. And, what I've come to so far is constipation. It's weird though, I have constipation at other times, but it doesn't feel as intense as it does after sex. Well... unless it's really not constipation. It goes away after 4-5 days depending...and usually I'm not so interested in sex until it does. It's not that I wouldn't like to, but I usually opt out for fear of more discomfort







:. Basically the feeling is a soreness deep in the abdomen, below the belly button and just above the bladder. My vagina is not affected. I may feel a heavy sensation that seems to be above my rectum (maybe) if I were to plop down in a chair or run without holding my abdomen tight, so as to avoid any jiggling.

Does anybody else experience this phenomenon? Please, I would love to know what you've done to make it better.


----------



## DBDB

This has just happened to me for the first time with a new partner and it is soooo painful. OMG. I hope this doesn't mean it will happen again? Is it possible I have caught something?


----------



## jlutgendorf

I would see your gyn to rule out endometriosis or something else of that nature.

~Julia


----------



## thixle

Couldn't it be a tipped uterus? Maybe the uterine ligaments are too tight or too loose? Or a bruised cervix?
I would absolutely ask a gyn if it happened everytime (or most of the time).


----------



## deditus

I agree that it sounds like something in your pelvic region is outta whack. Check out this site and see if anything fits.

http://www.wholewoman.com/


----------

